# New here (obviously) and love Halloween (d'uh)



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

I should go by the name Captain Obvious, eh?

Anyhoo, hi all - I really can't remember how I found this forum, but it was during a search online while I believe I was figuring out "Pepper's Ghost". 

Although this is my favourite holiday, I always find myself scrambling last minute to decorate; but it's only because I work as an actor and autumn is always a big filming time for indy flicks, at least in Ohio. Plus this year I shot the commercial for a local haunt, plus a lot of their que line video. At the moment, I'm working on a horror movie - so technically I'm in the spirit as I get to be the main bad girl! I also work as a freelance writer and I'm the assistant fashion editor for Gothic Beauty Magazine plus, I seem to ... *ahem* have some expensive habits (no, not that!) so I maintain a "day job" in construction that pays the mortgage and fun spending when the acting gigs have dried up to nothing. I also sew, do a lot of fashion oriented styling.

Everything I've seen here is just jaw dropping amazing, I've already found a lot of really neat tips and external links that will put me well on my way for next year. Although I've not built any MIBs or levitating beds or such; I am a bit experienced in common theatre set building (I'm also a model and photographer, so I end up having to set dress a lot). My boyfriend and I have decided to turn our entire downstairs into our studio (who needs a den?). So together we've decided we are not letting next year get away so easy (although I do like the subtle atmosphere we've pulled together quickly for tomorrow night) and we're starting now. As I work construction (framing) I have lots of access to free wood and various other scrap. I maintain a photo studio in Dayton and have access to a large shop (my dad's) in Zanesville. So I've got the means! Now talent is a totally different story, ha!

I also have a very strong addiction... for antiques. Especially getting them cheap. I have a strong fascination for vintage medical equipment - which yes is so tempting to use for display... especially the Victorian wicker wheelchair.

I know everyone here is way above experience home haunting levels than I, but I hope I can provide maybe some kind of unlikely input, if only just a different perspective. Granted, I prefer a more subtle horror and really enjoy the look of a ethereal graveyard setting and some gothic church with maybe some kind of illusionist trick to give the perception of ghosts. We don't get many TOTs, most are really young and think I'm "gorgeous" (ha! the only time I don't look out of place looking like Morticia or Elvira!) but there are a few teens who never dress up I would really like to mess with. 

Wow, I can ramble on, huh? Those egotistical actors, they never know when to shut up.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

You are one busy person Acid PopTart! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

A little bit busy, yes... heh. Everyone here is really inspiring and it's just nice being around some like minded people. We live in total 50's suburbia, which we love because we do weird things like cover the yard with pink flamingoes. Neighbours seem a bit unamused.

Maybe for Halloween they'll change their tune - we've painted them all black and will be painting glow in the dark skeletons on them. Our sense of humour/style is a bit... _off_.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

ha...that sound pretty cool. Welcome to the forum....just in time to start seeing everone's finished displays and hear all the thought for "next year".


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

..... and get in on after Halloween sales.

Welcome.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad you made it here!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome
There are a few actors here, including myself.
Yet, we have refrained from mounting a Goth version of Oklahoma. 
There is only so much scary any one place can handle.......LOL


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Welcome. I hope you like it here.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Wyatt Furr said:


> Howdy and Welcome
> There are a few actors here, including myself.
> Yet, we have refrained from mounting a Goth version of Oklahoma.
> There is only so much scary any one place can handle.......LOL


Hahahaha!!!!!! That is seriously scary!

You probably get a lot more work than I, out in Nevada. Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

So glad you joined up. You'll find this place chock full of helpful people and ideas.

Now that you've dipped your toes.....dive right in:devil:


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

YAY another one from Ohio!!! Yippie!!! 
Hi ya Acid Poptart.. Glad ya found us.... You'll have to come down for a make n take one of these times and hang out. Hopefully after the season we'll kick em up again. 
Welcome to the madness!!!!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Welcome..and you know that people will now be expecting pictures of the skeleton flamingos.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Hauntiholik said:


> So glad you joined up. You'll find this place chock full of helpful people and ideas.
> 
> Now that you've dipped your toes.....dive right in:devil:


You aren't kidding! I've only joined yesterday and I'm just blown away by not just the great ideas but how willing people are to help. Doesn't appear to be any unchecked egos here.

I think for next year I really need to do some kind of article for the magazine on gearing up for Halloween and letting everyone know about this site.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

BooGirl666 said:


> YAY another one from Ohio!!! Yippie!!!
> Hi ya Acid Poptart.. Glad ya found us.... You'll have to come down for a make n take one of these times and hang out. Hopefully after the season we'll kick em up again.
> Welcome to the madness!!!!


Woo hoo - more midwest loonies!

I go to Cinci on occasion - grave hunting - Spring Grove is stunningly beautiful.

What's a make n take?


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Ghoul Friday said:


> Welcome..and you know that people will now be expecting pictures of the skeleton flamingos.


Heh, yes indeed... I thought it might be far too kitschy for this board, but I think I'll post anyway. We do Suburbia pretty well - in a screwy dated Tim Burton fashion.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

dave the dead said:


> ha...that sound pretty cool. Welcome to the forum....just in time to start seeing everone's finished displays and hear all the thought for "next year".


Yeah, just in time to go, "Oh wow, wish we could have done that!" ha ha. But yes, this has been great for getting ideas for next year - I wonder how many start off with really big ideas but by the time money and time issues are resolved, they're trimmed back a bit. Regardless, I've already got a theme idea for next year.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

slimy said:


> ..... and get in on after Halloween sales.
> 
> Welcome.


You know it! Bargain hunters unite! (Or we're duking it out if we haunt the same stores, ha ha.)

Thanks to everyone who's given me such a warm welcome, really sorry if I'm not responding to everyone.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Acid PopTart said:


> Woo hoo - more midwest loonies!
> 
> I go to Cinci on occasion - grave hunting - Spring Grove is stunningly beautiful.
> 
> What's a make n take?


you got that right about Spring Grove!!!! A make-n-take is just a gathering of folks who meet to make props and share halloween ideas...check out the Southwest Ohio Haunters group in the "Gatherings" section of this forum....always a fun time!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

It's a fricken blast at the make n takes!!! We make dead things!!! And our host, dave the dead is sooo fricken awesome!!!


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

dave the dead said:


> you got that right about Spring Grove!!!! A make-n-take is just a gathering of folks who meet to make props and share halloween ideas...check out the Southwest Ohio Haunters group in the "Gatherings" section of this forum....always a fun time!


We first found Spring Grove from a book of crypts I had and they said one was so overtaken by ivy, it was probably going to have to be torn down. I said we had to see it before that happened and the next weekend we were making the drive down. (I'm in Columbus)

Ooooh, I will check out the gatherings section now... and I'm so ready to for this make n take now!


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

BooGirl666 said:


> It's a fricken blast at the make n takes!!! We make dead things!!! And our host, dave the dead is sooo fricken awesome!!!


Wow... I'm really at home now, aren't I? 

Count me in!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Home Sweet Home!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Welcome tart...hope to see your stuff someday...er I mean halloween stuff


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome to the forum! Acid poptart - are those glazed, with sprinkles? don't remember... can't ever seem to find them at the grocery store.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

NickG said:


> welcome to the forum! Acid poptart - are those glazed, with sprinkles? don't remember... can't ever seem to find them at the grocery store.


Heh... neither, all the artificial flavouring is inside this PopTart. Ewwwww. That made no sense, much like my name. It's my old dj name from waaaay back and it kind of stuck, so now I write and model under the name. Good conversation starter.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

beelce said:


> Welcome tart...hope to see your stuff someday...er I mean halloween stuff


Ha ha! Well hopefully I'll have something halfway impressive to show this crowd. A lot of talent here.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

You use to DJ? COOOOLLL what did ya do? got any mixes? hehe I love music too lol


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hello Acid PopTart and welcome to HauntForum! What horror movie are you working on? (curious)*


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------

